

Nearly a third of children on Facebook are ready to unfriend their parents - blahedo
http://www.chicagotribune.com/features/la-fi-facebook-teens-20100825,0,4663411.story

======
blahedo
Anyone else think this is the shot in the arm that kids need to start caring
about privacy controls? Who cares about the government or corporate interests,
after all, but _Mom_ on the other hand....

~~~
ojbyrne
My sister made it a requirement for letting her daughter go on facebook, that
she be friends with her mom & dad. If she unfriended them, they'd just block
the domain (which would likely cause some howls of protests). Obviously non-
computer-savvy parents would have more difficulty controlling their kids.

~~~
blahedo
Hence privacy controls. The mom can require the kid to "friend" her, but not
to actually make visible all of her statuses.

